# JUMPS RACING BAN, agree or dissagree. INPUT NEEDED!



## Jakkii (May 18, 2008)

hey guys,
im doing a persuasive speech on Jumps Racing in Victoria, and im really passionate towards this as it is for my Year 12 education.
I have researched and found many opinions, even strenghtened my own against jumps racing due to the complete unethical means.
I would really like to hear your opinions, either positive or negitive, because all of my resources are really biased towards the ban.

So, rank away please!
thankyou so much


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It doesn't seem much more hazardous for the horses than for the riders. The risks of jumping are roughly 10 times greater than not jumping for riders, and about the same for horses. Horses aren't lawn ornaments.

I object to the idea that something dangerous must be banned. Horses die all the time. You could go to auctions in Arizona where horses are shipped to Mexico and killed - is that better than the risks of jumping?

http://www.racingvictoria.net.au/news/JR/n_One_year_steeplechase_racing_program_approved.aspx


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Im totally for jumps racing - I just wish it was more like the jumps racing from France and England.

The anti - jumps campaign had made the sport alot worst.
Lowering the jumps and making the bristles soft plastic taught the horse to merely skip through the fences. The jumps need to be higher and have a hard brush so the horses have to slow down and actually use their haunches to jump.

I think education is also needed - not for the horses but for the jockeys. The jockeys in Australia dont really know how to stride therefore the horses end up taking off too early or too late.

I work in a racing stable and last year we lost our best jumper in a hurdle race. He took off too early and just couldnt make it over the jump - very sad event. Recently we have started out other jumper back into work and even when he trial (and even though im a supporter of jumps racing) I still was nervous even time he approached a jump - but I just love watching it. =]]

If you have any more questions feel free to ask. =]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

So is it same as XC or steeplechase? I personally don't see anything wrong with it as long as both - horse and rider - enjoy it.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with this. And as BSMS said, horses get killed all the time. In everything. I would rather see a horse break its neck(sorry if I am being harsh) from not making a jump, than seeing one starving in a kill pen. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Disagree! Watch some of the old timers in the English National Hunt races. They love their jobs, Kauto Star, Denman, Eric's Charm (RIP), The Sawyer etc


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I disagree, Its a big sport, so people like PETA or other groups really notice when a horse dies, they just dont so much in the other horse sports because most of them are smaller.
IMO its not that bad. like the others said, horses are dying everywhere, and i bet the whole sport is trying hard to make it safer for horse and rider everyday. but there will always be risks in every sport.

Another thing is, its just as dangerous for jockeys, but no one really notices that. And it is the jockeys choice aswell, but if you put a horse that was bred for it loose at the starting (or even in the starting gate) it would run, most, if not all, the horses in a sport like that love it, and why wouldnt they? Horses like to run, they like to jump aswell (most.) 
I dont see a problem with it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> ...but if you put a horse that was bred for it loose at the starting (or even in the starting gate) it would run, most, if not all, the horses in a sport like that love it, and why wouldnt they?...


**** Francis, writing when he was known as a jockey instead of a mystery writer, told of a horse whose rider fell off on the first jump. The horse knew the course, and continued to run and jump the remaining 3 miles of the course. With no rider, he came in first...but was disqualified.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

boldstart said:


> The anti - jumps campaign had made the sport alot worst.
> Lowering the jumps and making the bristles soft plastic taught the horse to merely skip through the fences. The jumps need to be higher and have a hard brush so the horses have to slow down and actually use their haunches to jump.


This exactly. Also, have a look at NZ jumps races - higher jumps, less fatalities. Slower times of course but a win is a win after all, you don't have to beat the land speed record over fences, you just have to be faster and more accurate than the rest of the field.

It is certainly a dangerous sport and sadly there are many injuries and fatalities. Almost all of which are due to rider error and poor course design IMO.

ETA: BSMS, I used to work for the TAB which is the National Gambling mob in Oz, seen many many a jumps races run and the type of thing you mentioned happes quite a bit! Interestingly, when the rider is dislodged, the horse will often jump the course, despite being able to run _around_ the fences on most tracks if it chose to. They jump much more accurately without rider intervention in most cases :wink:


----------



## Jakkii (May 18, 2008)

thankyou so much , you've provided me with veiws that arent availiable on the internet. I agree with what you are all saying, especially about education for both horse and jockey. ill include your views in my speech! thankyou


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it's fine. Horses obviously LIKE doing it because when the rider falls off, they just keep galloping. If they didn't like it, they'd stop. 

Yes, horses do get hurt sometimes, but, so does everyone in every sport. I wouldn't do it, but I have nothing agaisnt it really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittmilt (Mar 12, 2011)

ridergirl23 said:


> I disagree, Its a big sport, so people like PETA or other groups really notice when a horse dies, they just dont so much in the other horse sports because most of them are smaller.
> IMO its not that bad. like the others said, horses are dying everywhere, and i bet the whole sport is trying hard to make it safer for horse and rider everyday. but there will always be risks in every sport.
> 
> Another thing is, its just as dangerous for jockeys, but no one really notices that. And it is the jockeys choice aswell, but if you put a horse that was bred for it loose at the starting (or even in the starting gate) it would run, most, if not all, the horses in a sport like that love it, and why wouldnt they? Horses like to run, they like to jump aswell (most.)
> I dont see a problem with it.


This ^


----------

